# HUGE (for him) Jethro brag



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ever since he was a tiny lad Jethro has been an ummmm over-enthusiastic and at times over-protective in regards to his food around other dogs. We have been working on this and apparently made GREAT strides because today I dished out the some pork necks to him and Lakota but Tika took off before getting hers. Lakota was perfect and went right out to the deck to eat in the sun. I found Jethro UNDER the futon again but this time I told him NO get out side and he did!







And that isn't even the brag.







As he went outside with his pork neck I called Tika to me to get hers. She did a fly by and snagged Jethro's right out of his mouth. He didn't growl, bark, chase after her or even flip his hackles up!!! He looked at her in disbelief for a split second and IMMEDIATELY turned to me, saw I had another one and he sat with eye contact!! This is HUGE for him!!!! It is nice to know he is learning SOMETHING here! 

WTG little black demon spawn!
















OK and before I could submit this... .Tika came and stood by the door to come in and he barked at her a couple times from his "spot" where he was still dining. Behind the snow shovel right beside the door. But I told him enough and he stopped and went back to dining. Sooooo a brief relapse







with a quick recovery to brag status!!







Atta Boy, Jethro!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Amarug, thanks for the laugh this morning. Hooray for Jethro in his response to the fly by by Tika. The way you described his 'look of disbelief' made me laugh out loud! Good thing I was not drinking my coffee or it would be time to seriously clean my monitor


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Way to go, Jethro!! Ruq, you are doing a fantastic job with him! He is in the right hands for his education. Little guy is doing so well under your expert care and training! Please give him a scritch from me-- and Tika too, just cos she wanted da bone.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Now that his shots are complete his training will be going on in earnest. The two vets that have seen him are absolutely NUTZ about him. The confidence, exuberance, character and personality this guy has ya just can't help to like him. He already has some new and different adventures planned for at least the next two weekends.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sounds like the boy is doing awesome. I'm so happy.

I know he's going to have a lot of fun next weekend.


----------

